# Are Bully Sticks Fattening for You Chi?



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha has put on some weight lately. The only real change in diet is the 
bully sticks... hmmmm.... are they fattening for your dog? Should I limit them
like other treats? Anybody know?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are loaded with protein. So in excess, they can cause weight gain.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

uh oh  Tabitha and Jerry are not going to like this news...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

There isn't a high fat content..so I was told..in them though....

Rico seems like he has filled out a bit this winter as well..he is used to lots of exercise outdoors


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What an interesting question!! I guess it is possible to gain weight on them since they are high protein as T pointed out. Brody chews on one for about an hour a day, but he only chews the ends off. I haven't noticed any change in weight at all. Good to keep an eye out for though.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ....Brody chews on one for about an hour a day, but he only chews the ends off....


oh. Well, Tabitha and Jerry would start chewing in the morning, break for breakfast, chew all day, break for dinner, chew all night 
I guess I am going to have to limit this treat...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> oh. Well, Tabitha and Jerry would start chewing in the morning, break for breakfast, chew all day, break for dinner, chew all night
> I guess I am going to have to limit this treat...


oh my.... I'm afraid they are bullystick-aholics!  Perhaps an intervention would be warranted....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

yes, yes, time for an intervention... starting today


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> oh. Well, Tabitha and Jerry would start chewing in the morning, break for breakfast, chew all day, break for dinner, chew all night
> I guess I am going to have to limit this treat...


me too.......Chico loves them! and he seems to be gaining weight also.... he doesn't get any outside exercise though because of the snow but we do play fetch indoors almost everyday.... I have now picked up the Bully sticks and will limit them to 'good deeds'.....


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jan896 said:


> .... I have now picked up the Bully sticks and will limit them to 'good deeds'.....


I think I will save them for times they have to be in their "rooms" (ex-pen) when I am away from home... Definitely not getting enough outdoor running around with the snow here too


----------

